# Case 1840 sheers mounting bolts???



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

our Case 1840 has been a great little machine, however we have always had one major problem with it, the damn mounting bolts on the tandem pump sheer off every couple of months. We have replaced everything, bushings, splines, etc and it still does it, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Sounds like it's time to move onto bolts and leave the pins in the toolbox.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not 100% postive but I think those bolts are tapered... that are not just any bolt that you buy at the harware store. I have my 1840 parts book here at work, at lunch I will look them up and let you know if they are tapered.. Itf they are I will post the case number ..


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

is the mount on the end of the pump broken?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

the mount is still there at the end of the pump. Curious about the tapered bolts. otherwise i am out of ideas


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

so we have everything checked out, with the exception of the pump face. However someone has suggested that we could put a small tack weld on the pump to the mounting plate, we are going to give it a try because at this point i am at a loss


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

engine mounts? maybe they are so worn out the pump bolts cant take the abuse?


----------

